# Weak triplet



## Lissa1833 (Feb 16, 2020)

Triplet bucks born 1/19/20. All did great. Vigorous & nursed well off mom until 3 weeks. I noticed #1 and #2 (bigger boys) were growing like crazy but #3 (little fella) seemed to be puny. He walked kinda hunched over, tail tucked. Vigorously nursed when he could but quickly got knocked off by one of the two bigger boys. By last Saturday he was quite puny. I brought him in and started supplementing him with 2 oz every 3 hours. He was clearly dehydrated/malnourished. 
I did Nutridrench, B complex shots, whole cows milk. He will NOT take a bottle so he has to be syringe fed. He did pretty good last week after some ups and downs last weekend. Seemed to be putting on weight. Still never got playful like the other kids but was bright eyed, stuck with mom between feeds so he was able to at least get a few seconds before he was booted off by his brothers (when she would hold for them to nurse). He eats a few small twigs of hay at most when he's out with everyone else. He turned 4 weeks old today (16th). It's been quite cold here the last 2 nights so, after night 1 of 20's I decided he should sleep inside. I've been continuing feeds with 3 oz via syringe and he's been stable....until this evening. He's been inside quite a bit due to temps and his puny behavior. He's pooping, peeing normally but he now seems to have a tremor....like he's cold. He seems jittery and has been wobbly, kinda lethargic/weird, and stuporous (still pooped and peed normally). I took him out earlier and, despite his weird tremor and wobbliness, he still tried hard to pursue nursing off mom. 

I have NO IDEA what to do next. I gave him another pump of nutridrench tonight. 
I listened to his lungs with my stethoscope and he's clear. No temp. Not interested in grain or hay this evening (this is not abnormal for him). 

Do I give an antibiotic? Wormer? Baking soda? Activated charcoal? 

I really have no idea. I have been working hard to keep this little guy alive and nurse him back to health since his severe malnourishment/dehydration. I haven't had a kid sick like this before so any ideas would be much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## rachels.haven (Feb 16, 2020)

I've only been goating a few years so feel free to defer to someone else, but have you considered checking for coccidia? He may need a coccidiastat.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 16, 2020)

Hey lisa, let me see if I can get a few others in here to help..@fustratedearthmother @minihourses @rachel's haven, any more goalies that I have forgotten....
Take his temp, throw a few towels in the dryer and try to comfort him by warming him up...is the inside of his mouth cool ? Does he suck if you put a little finger in his mouth ? May be the trembling will slow up when you warm him....hope other join in with ideas...what you have done so far sounds great..
The shaking like he is cold with a tremor is something that I went through this morning with a baby kid accident..his problem became neurological.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 16, 2020)

Sounds like you're doing a lot of things right.  At four weeks he "shouldn't" need to be wormed.  I generally begin coccidia prevention treatment at 3 weeks.  I use Toltrazuril and it's made a huge difference in my herd.  I give it at 3, 6, 9, and (sometimes) 12 weeks.  I don't think 3 oz of milk is enough for a 4 week old kid but if you're doing that multiple times a day it might be ok.  Temp normal?  If so - no reason for antibiotics.  He shouldn't need baking soda because at a month he's likely not got a functioning rumen.   Can you separate the other kids from mama so he can get his belly full several times a day?  Mama milk is good for what ails baby goats!

The tremor concerns me.   If you don't see improvement in this little guy really soon - I'd be consulting a veterinarian.  Hope he comes around for you!​


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 17, 2020)

Lissa1833 said:


> Triplet bucks born 1/19/20. All did great. Vigorous & nursed well off mom until 3 weeks. I noticed #1 and #2 (bigger boys) were growing like crazy but #3 (little fella) seemed to be puny. He walked kinda hunched over, tail tucked. Vigorously nursed when he could but quickly got knocked off by one of the two bigger boys. By last Saturday he was quite puny. I brought him in and started supplementing him with 2 oz every 3 hours. He was clearly dehydrated/malnourished.
> I did Nutridrench, B complex shots, whole cows milk. He will NOT take a bottle so he has to be syringe fed. He did pretty good last week after some ups and downs last weekend. Seemed to be putting on weight. Still never got playful like the other kids but was bright eyed, stuck with mom between feeds so he was able to at least get a few seconds before he was booted off by his brothers (when she would hold for them to nurse). He eats a few small twigs of hay at most when he's out with everyone else. He turned 4 weeks old today (16th). It's been quite cold here the last 2 nights so, after night 1 of 20's I decided he should sleep inside. I've been continuing feeds with 3 oz via syringe and he's been stable....until this evening. He's been inside quite a bit due to temps and his puny behavior. He's pooping, peeing normally but he now seems to have a tremor....like he's cold. He seems jittery and has been wobbly, kinda lethargic/weird, and stuporous (still pooped and peed normally). I took him out earlier and, despite his weird tremor and wobbliness, he still tried hard to pursue nursing off mom.
> 
> I have NO IDEA what to do next. I gave him another pump of nutridrench tonight.
> ...


poor thing, I hope you'll do everything in your knowledge to make her strive. It's very difficult to lose something you already learned to love. please take good care of her.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 21, 2020)

Lissa1833 said:


> Triplet bucks born 1/19/20. All did great. Vigorous & nursed well off mom until 3 weeks. I noticed #1 and #2 (bigger boys) were growing like crazy but #3 (little fella) seemed to be puny. He walked kinda hunched over, tail tucked. Vigorously nursed when he could but quickly got knocked off by one of the two bigger boys. By last Saturday he was quite puny. I brought him in and started supplementing him with 2 oz every 3 hours. He was clearly dehydrated/malnourished.
> I did Nutridrench, B complex shots, whole cows milk. He will NOT take a bottle so he has to be syringe fed. He did pretty good last week after some ups and downs last weekend. Seemed to be putting on weight. Still never got playful like the other kids but was bright eyed, stuck with mom between feeds so he was able to at least get a few seconds before he was booted off by his brothers (when she would hold for them to nurse). He eats a few small twigs of hay at most when he's out with everyone else. He turned 4 weeks old today (16th). It's been quite cold here the last 2 nights so, after night 1 of 20's I decided he should sleep inside. I've been continuing feeds with 3 oz via syringe and he's been stable....until this evening. He's been inside quite a bit due to temps and his puny behavior. He's pooping, peeing normally but he now seems to have a tremor....like he's cold. He seems jittery and has been wobbly, kinda lethargic/weird, and stuporous (still pooped and peed normally). I took him out earlier and, despite his weird tremor and wobbliness, he still tried hard to pursue nursing off mom.
> 
> I have NO IDEA what to do next. I gave him another pump of nutridrench tonight.
> ...


I'm just wondering how are they now? what did you give to them? are they ok now? I hope they are, I am constantly checking this post. I'm kinda worried to you see.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 21, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> I'm just wondering how are they now? what did you give to them? are they ok now? I hope they are, I am constantly checking this post. I'm kinda worried to you see.


3rd seems to be naturally malnourished, maybe you need to give him something extra, like vitamins or extra food. and a vet check-up I guess.


----------

